
Facebook for developers – Custom Audiences - heisenbergs
https://developers.facebook.com/docs/marketing-api/audiences-api
======
heisenbergs
"Custom Audiences from CRM Data

Build the target Custom Audiences from customer information. This includes
email addresses, phone numbers, names, dates of birth, gender, locations, App
User IDs, Page Scoped User IDs, Apple's Advertising Identifier (IDFA), or
Android Advertising ID."

How and where does one get Apple's and Google/Android's Advertising ID? This
rings quite different to Apple's current privacy stance of preventing tracking
in upcoming iOS and macOS releases.

